# Question on Labs



## msterra37 (Sep 3, 2010)

Just got my labs back...

Thyroid Stimulating==== Result .47 (range 0.34-4.82)

Free T3===Result 3.2 (2.3-4.2)

Total T4===result 9.40 (4.70-13.30)

This means I am still borderline hyper right??


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Interesting. Your TSH is low while your T3 and T4 are not particularly high. Actually, your T3 is in the lower half of the range, and T4 is a bit harder to discern since they ran Total T4 and not Free T4, which is more accurate. Based on your T3/T4, you are not hyper. This means something is going on to shut down your TSH production.

What is your diagnosis? Are you on any meds?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

msterra37 said:


> Just got my labs back...
> 
> Thyroid Stimulating==== Result .47 (range 0.34-4.82)
> 
> ...


It takes a while for the TSH to catch on that the other numbers are changing. I would say you are mostly calmed down by now. How do you feel? Do you still feel hyper?

You are on meds for hyper, right? When folks keep on starting new threads, we don't have background info.


----------



## msterra37 (Sep 3, 2010)

No I have never been on meds..I don't feel hyper at all..but they told me I have always been borderline hyper. I have the nodule that is their concern--hmmm...maybe I should try meds to suppress the nodule before getting it yanked out!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

msterra37 said:


> No I have never been on meds..I don't feel hyper at all..but they told me I have always been borderline hyper. I have the nodule that is their concern--hmmm...maybe I should try meds to suppress the nodule before getting it yanked out!


Actually, cancer and hyper are often bedfellows. I do believe I would follow the doctor's recommendation here. That is if the doctor has recommended ablation.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

I am a bit lost because I thought you had posted elsewhere as well, and I could not remember your history.

If you have no diagnosis, and are not taking any meds, That leads me to think you might have a pituitary issue causing your pituitary glad to not produce TSH despite your low T3/T4 hormones. Perhaps, central hypothyroidism?

have you had any antibody tests done?
Antibodies-Thyroglobulin, TPO, TSI, ANA


----------



## msterra37 (Sep 3, 2010)

I am not sure if I have or not as far as testing antibioties..surely over the last 5 years they have. My endo has me scheduled on Feb 24 for appt and another ultrasound..I have the surgery scheduled in March in GA. I am just scared because I am now having pain all the way around in my throat and now on the left side I am feeling some kind of knot all the way up-like running up that artery and it hurts to turn my head--I guess I better go ahead and let them get it out and see whats going on--forget the medicine..I am having too many problems in the last couple months with swelling and all in my throat. I was looking at posts on different boards last night and seen too many people that tested negative on biopsies only to find out that it was indeed cancer. One poor guy it had spread to his lungs and another lady it had spread to her bones..this is nothing to mess around with. I recently in the last couple weeks was diagnosed with 5 small lung nodules and a lesion..which I have to go to pulmonologist the same day I see my endo...shew...when does this end??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> I am a bit lost because I thought you had posted elsewhere as well, and I could not remember your history.
> 
> If you have no diagnosis, and are not taking any meds, That leads me to think you might have a pituitary issue causing your pituitary glad to not produce TSH despite your low T3/T4 hormones. Perhaps, central hypothyroidism?
> 
> ...


Ditto that on the postings. I wish everyone would stick with their original thread so we could have the history.

We don't have the time to try and find the info we need.


----------

